# XML-Schema einlesen um parsen zu erleichtern?



## Skull (20. Feb 2009)

Da das parsen einer XML doch recht mühsam ist, habe ich mich gefragt ob es nicht bereits eine Möglichkeit gibt ein XML-Schema zu übergeben, um anhand des Schemas das parsen zu automatisieren? Anstatt sich von der Wurzel durch alle Blätter zu hangeln könnte man dann ja einfach sowas wie getAllElements("Color") verwenden und würde dann z.B. ein Set bekommen in dem alle diese Elemente mit ihren Werten sind.

Gibt's sowas?


----------



## Sempah (20. Feb 2009)

Schau dir mal JAXB an. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es genau das was du suchst.


----------



## Skull (20. Feb 2009)

Wunderbar, genau das habe ich gesucht! Danke


----------

